# Nitro vs K2 vs Salomon



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I would go with the 390s. I have Targas and rome builds a great binding. Solid construction, great performance and super comfy. Also from what i hear they have great customer support. There was a rome rep here last week answering a strap question.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I would throw some salomon relays on the prospect and enjoy yourself...


----------

